# Silo Art



## Warrigal (May 6, 2019)

An artform that is becoming popular in Australia is silo art. 

Is this also popular in US, Canada or UK?
If so, could we have some photos.

This is the photo that stimulated this topic.







It is just outside a town called Moura in Central Queensland. 
I think it is just stunning.


----------



## Keesha (May 6, 2019)

This hasn’t caught on yet Warrigal but painting walls in the small cities has become very popular and I must add that the artwork is fantastic.


----------



## Warrigal (May 7, 2019)

The small towns that are struggling have worked out that if they commission art works on now unused silos they can attract tourists. There is something known as the silo trail now and the grey nomads are likely to  make a detour from the main highway to look at them.

Here are another couple.


----------



## -Oy- (May 7, 2019)

Fantastic - what a great idea


----------



## Keesha (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Ronni (May 7, 2019)

An area of Nashville called The Nations has an ongoing silo art project that has become iconic.  



_[FONT=&quot]Australian street artist Guido Van Helten finished painting the 160-foot-tall section on Wednesday.[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]_He visited The Nations earlier this month to get to know the neighborhood and its residents for inspiration, trying to find someone to depict on the massive concrete structure._[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]_Along the way, Van Helten met Lee Estes. The 91-year-old is a native Nashvillian who has lived in The Nations his entire life. Estes has been an active local volunteer for decades, helping underprivileged families in his neighborhood._[/FONT]


----------



## Warrigal (May 7, 2019)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 65274



Keesha, this image of Australian riders depicts men of the Light Horse, a mounted infantry corps from WWI. They were not cavalry; the horses were their means of transport to a battle, then they dismounted and fought as infantry. My grandfather was one of these and before that he fought in the Boer War as a New South Wales mounted trooper (the Australian colonies had not federated at that time).

The artist has depicted the charge of the Light Horse across an open field at Beersheba, near Gaza. It was a do or die effort because the horses had been without water for three (?) days and unless they were watered from the wells of Beersheba that day they were sure to perish. They came at the Turkish defenders so fast that the Turks could not adjust their range fast enough and eventually they were firing over the heads of the charging Australians who overran the defences and took Beersheba as the light was fading. This allowed the British to then move on Gaza which was the big prize.

The Light Horse uniform includes a slouch hat with a plume of emu feathers.


----------



## Keesha (May 7, 2019)

Very interesting Warrigal. Thanks for the information. It’s exceptional art work.


----------



## Grampa Don (May 7, 2019)

Beautiful and amazing.

Don


----------

